#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: فرمت نشدن فلش مموری(toshiba trans memory 8GB)

## مینا مهوند

با سلام

چند روز پیش داشتم چند تا برنامه رو باهم به فلشم send to  میکردم که یه مثلث زرد رنگی کنار ساعت سیستم ظاهر شد و پیغام خطایی نشون داد که دقیقا یادم نیست با چه مضمونی بود ولی بعدش که فلش رو خواستم باز کنم پیغام داد باید فلش رو فرمت کنی به اون هم راضی شدم ولی اواسط فرمت پیغام میده ویندوز قادر به ادامه فرمت نیست در ضمن من از طریق راه فرمت از disk managmen, در مرحله نصب ویندوز و اینا هم همه رو امتحان کردم ولی باز اواسطش متوقف میشد و نتیجه نگرفتم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohammaddjhd

سلام
از برنامه Mini Tools Partition Wizard استفاده کنید. تو پی سی دانلود هست. از اونجا دانلود کنید.

----------

*مینا مهوند*

----------


## asalamirali

سلام دوست عزیز. قبلا این مشکل برای من پیش اومد. فلاش رو به سیستم وصل کردم و در حین نصب ویندوز XP قسمت انتخاب پارتیشن، پارتیشن مربوطه را حذف کردم و با F3 خارج شدم. دوباره شروع به نصب ویندوز و در همان قسمت درایو رو ساختم مشکل برطرف شد. شما هم امتحان کنید.

----------

*مینا مهوند*

----------


## yaghob20

> با سلام
> 
> چند روز پیش داشتم چند تا برنامه رو باهم به فلشم send to  میکردم که یه مثلث زرد رنگی کنار ساعت سیستم ظاهر شد و پیغام خطایی نشون داد که دقیقا یادم نیست با چه مضمونی بود ولی بعدش که فلش رو خواستم باز کنم پیغام داد باید فلش رو فرمت کنی به اون هم راضی شدم ولی اواسط فرمت پیغام میده ویندوز قادر به ادامه فرمت نیست در ضمن من از طریق راه فرمت از disk managmen, در مرحله نصب ویندوز و اینا هم همه رو امتحان کردم ولی باز اواسطش متوقف میشد و نتیجه نگرفتم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟


شما باید از طریق نرم افزار مخصوص شرکت سازنده فرمت کنید
که در این مدل توشیبا می باشد

----------

*ADALAT*,*cybernova*

----------


## A_Salimi62

من خودم خیلی وقتها اگه این مشکل پیش بیاد اول می بینم که آیا درایو در My computer ساخته میشه یا نه؟ اگه ساخته بشه خیلی مواقع با ابزار فرمت توشیبا مشکل رو برطرف میکنم.

ولی تو گوگل سرچ کنید toshiba format utility tool که احتمالا بتونید این ابزار رو پیدا کنید.

در کل خیلی مواقع با این نرم افزار ها هم مشکل برطرف نمیشه .چون چیپ اصلی فلش میسوزه

----------


## saroveh

> با سلام
> 
> چند روز پیش داشتم چند تا برنامه رو باهم به فلشم send to  میکردم که یه مثلث زرد رنگی کنار ساعت سیستم ظاهر شد و پیغام خطایی نشون داد که دقیقا یادم نیست با چه مضمونی بود ولی بعدش که فلش رو خواستم باز کنم پیغام داد باید فلش رو فرمت کنی به اون هم راضی شدم ولی اواسط فرمت پیغام میده ویندوز قادر به ادامه فرمت نیست در ضمن من از طریق راه فرمت از disk managmen, در مرحله نصب ویندوز و اینا هم همه رو امتحان کردم ولی باز اواسطش متوقف میشد و نتیجه نگرفتم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟


 سلام با نرم افزار Low level format  امتحان کن من خیلی فلش رو با این نرم افزار فرمت کزدم درست شدن

----------

